# Cherokee waste tank



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Is the waste tank smaller than the fresh tank?

Waste tank is warning on control panel that its full but fresh tank is still half full, is this prob a false reading? Just wondering as I couldn't be arsed moving the van at the moment

Cheers and hope you are all having a good bank holiday


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Chiefwigwam,
If they're anything like the Apache then the fresh is 100l and the waste is 75l.
regards,
Bill

Edit: Got it wrong. My 2012 Apache is 100l & 85l and the 2012 Cherokee is 136l and 85l - see spec. below


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

100 litre capacity for the fresh water tank and 55 litres for the waste water tank.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

That seems about right, fresh water showing half full, waste showing full, what **** from autotrail , our burstner would have lasted almost 3 days without the need to empty waste tank and that's with the 3.5t chassis yet autotrail couldn't manage that with the +4tchassis, WTF, disappointed that I didn't read the spec, very very ****ty from autotrail


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Bill_OR said:


> Chiefwigwam,
> If they're anything like the Apache then the fresh is 100l and the waste is 75l.
> regards,
> Bill
> ...


Obviously depends on year of manufacture as my 2010 Cherokee was 110/55. Good though that they have now increased both capacities.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*tank*

if you were to read the vans technical details you would know !! but then I forgot you cant be Arsed !!!
Have a good weekend though   :lol:


----------

